# edin



## adventrue

Takip eden cümle'nin anlamı mükemel anlıyorum. Sadece soz 'edin' sözlüğümde bulamadım. Onu ne anlama geliyor?
'Na yapıp edin bir düğüne katılacak zaman bulun'
Ve bu cümle bu sözsiz yazarbilir miyim?
'Na yapıp bir düğüne katılacak zaman bulun'


----------



## Rallino

Errr...no, that sounds incomplete.

You can say: 
*Ne yapıp edin...*
or
*Ne yapın edin...*

_By the way, some corrections on your post _

_Takip eden *Şu* *cümlenin* anlamı*nı* mükem*m*el*ce* anlıyorum. Sadece s*ö*z 'edin'*i* sözlüğümde bulamadım. O*nu* ne anlama geliyor?
'Na yapıp edin bir düğüne katılacak zaman bulun'
Ve bu cümle*yi* bu *sözsüz* yaza*r*bilir miyim?_
'Na yapıp bir düğüne katılacak zaman bulun'


----------



## macrotis

These two always go together to emphasize the meaning: do whatever you can, use whatever means necessary, etc. (_et_=singular, _edin_=plural, from _etmek _[t -> d]). You cannot omit et/edin in this context.

ne yap et sınıfını geç.
ne yapın edin vaktinde gelin.
ne yapın edin onu bana getirin.
ne yap et bu işi bitir.
...


----------



## norma jean baker

"et" ist die Imperativform von "etmek" (tun). es geht mit "yapmak" (machen) in eine Redewendung (ne yap et) und bedeautet: "mach was aber schaff das"

die Konjugation für Imperative:
ben ed-eyim
sen et
o et-sin
biz ed-elim
siz ed-in
onlar et-sinler


----------



## norma jean baker

"et" ist die Imperativform von "etmek" (tun). es geht mit "yapmak" (machen) in eine Redewendung (ne yap et) und bedeautet: "mach was aber schaff das".



macrotis said:


> ne yap et sınıfını geç.
> ne yapın edin vaktinde gelin.
> ne yapın edin onu bana getirin.
> ne yap et bu işi bitir.
> ...


 

die Konjugation für Imperative:
ben ed-eyim
sen et
o et-sin
biz ed-elim
siz ed-in
onlar et-sinler


----------



## R00T3RR00R

ne yap et sınıfını geç. - whatever you do but pass your class.
ne yapın edin vaktinde gelin. - whatever you do but be on time
ne yapın edin onu bana getirin. - whatever you do but bring it to me
ne yap et bu işi bitir. - whatever you do but finish(end, complete) this job(work)

If I'm mistaken, correct me please as I'm non native TR speaker.


----------



## macrotis

@R00T3RR00R

You're perfectly correct. Congratulations.

@norma jean baker

In this context the part _etmek_ isn't conjugated like regular imperative. Here it is for your consideration:

ne yapıp edip geleceğim _or_ ne yapacak edecek geleceğim _or_ ne yapar eder gelirim.
ne yap et gel.
ne yapsın etsin gelsin _or_ ne yapıp etsin gelsin.
ne yapıp edecek geleceğiz _or_ ne yapıp edip geleceğiz _or_ ne yapar eder geliriz.
ne yapın edin gelin.
ne yapsınlar etsinler gelsinler _or_ ne yapıp etsinler gelsinler.

I'll do whatever I can/I'll do my best to come.
Do whatever you can to come.
etc.


----------



## norma jean baker

My imply to imperative is only to answer primary question (meaning of "edin)" and translate the sentence mentioned...



adventrue said:


> Takip eden cümle'nin anlamı mükemel anlıyorum. Sadece soz 'edin' sözlüğümde bulamadım. Onu ne anlama geliyor?
> 'Na yapıp edin bir düğüne katılacak zaman bulun'


 
...which is definetly in imperative form.

other than that, "yap...et..." can be used in different forms, you are right.


----------

